
Indie Game Dev Funds Game ($70k) and Creates Vintage Masterpiece - Foundation_buzz
https://www.foundat.io/n/successful-indie-game-development-case-study/
======
Foundation_buzz
This is one of the best indie trailers I've seen in a long time.

